# 使用distcc是否需要较快的网络速度

## stanleyhuang

does distcc requires a fast network?

when I use distcc between my company server and my home PC (connected via openvpn), the compiling task almosts stucks.

使用distcc数否需要比较快的网络速度？

我在我公司的服务器和家中的电脑间使用distcc（使用openvpn连接），几乎无法进行编译。

----------

## akar

distcc works in a slow network connection.

But it is actually slow down the compile process for most of the time in a slow network connection!!

My experiences is : "distcc is encouraged for Intranet, not through  internet with two ISPs."

 :Wink: 

----------

